

Newegg just switched everyone's reviews to use their name on record - Glyptodon

Newegg seems to suddenly have made everyone&#x27;s reviews show their name without any sort of opt in or notification.
======
Glyptodon
Just to clarify, I filled out a review a couple days ago and put in a 'name'
to use for the review like always. Today I logged in to track shipping on
something unrelated and discovered it used first name, last initial instead.
There's a new control panel option for 'anonymous' reviews, but there was no
notification of this change. To be honest, it's not the end of the world, but
it was a shock and just felt wrong.

If you look at the pages for a product with lots of reviews like this gpu
[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131338),
you can see that even on the 36th page you still see firstname last initial.

And apologies if this happened a while ago/isn't new and I just didn't notice.

Update: The option to go anonymous also doesn't seem to be working.

------
RexRollman
No warning seems odd.

